# Spruce tree poles



## Williams farm (Dec 16, 2010)

What a terrific new board! Heres my question, can spruce trees be used for pole barns? What sort of treatment would they need? Thank you for your ideas!


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Spruce is pron to rot if allowed to get wet but most woods are. Since they would be covered by the barn I dont really think that you would have to treat them other then maybe the botttom portion. I have used everything from Thompson water seal to used motor oil. I have not yet lived long enough to see which is better for use out of the elements. Around here we use a lot of tulip poplar for barns becuase he have so much of it. But if it is allowed to weather all the time it don't last very long maybe 20-25 years. But the post in the barn are still solid as can be. I think spruce would be close to the same or maybe even better.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

The only time it would be a problem is if it were in constant contact with moisture, like at ground level, sitting on a wet concrete pad etc... 

Spruce is good wood, light and strong.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Unless you want termites eating their way up the poles and into your roof and rafters, here 's how you use spruce trees for poles in a pole barn.

Pour a good deep round concrete foundation for each pole where the pole will set on it about a foot above ground. You use a good solid steel beam support, placed into the concrete before it hardens to fasten your pole to with heavy bolts.

You can purchase round cardboard form specifically for this purpose.


----------

